# patterns



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

it might have been posted before but i had not seen it .so i will post it for the ones that have also not seen it 
http://www.knittingfever.com 
lots of free patterns


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link. I haven't seen this one before - and there are so many patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting site, thank you! Cut bag patterns on page 9.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I meant cute patterns!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Its new to me. Looks like I am going to need more ink.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the site. Took down alot of patterns. It is a great site. Thanks again.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

I love the bag!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

A lot of nice patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for this link. I have not seen it before on here and I love the free patterns. Thanks again!!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Downloaded several nice sweater patterns.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. & here I thought I could get off the computer early today! So many to look at, so many to tag!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great link! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! I found a sweater pattern that is very like one I have been looking for. I knitted it in the late 50s and of course didn't keep track of the pattern book. I'm grateful!!!!!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link! Some very pretty patterns.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Great link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, so many to choose from xx


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Great Link! Thank you .


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> it might have been posted before but i had not seen it .so i will post it for the ones that have also not seen it
> http://www.knittingfever.com
> lots of free patterns


Great site. Thank you

:wink: Now if I can only knit faster :mrgreen:


----------



## BenRosey (Jan 8, 2012)

It seems like the lists of patterns never end. Plenty to choose from.


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

My thanks to you for this link. I'm going to have a "ball" checking this out,


----------

